# LING WARS aka WORLD WAR III is over...let's talk tuna.



## STICK MAN 22 (May 4, 2009)

well, now that the nonsense of ling wars is over with...I'm about done cobia fishing for the year and i'm feelin some blue fever coming on. anyone got any good reports on those big yella finned tuna fish?


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Alot of boats caught fish last weekend, all I heard was 50-60#s so far, 3 bills jumped off aswell including the one from "Bodacious".


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Heard a boat from Pensacola went 2 for 4on bills. No details yet other than way SW...


----------



## STICK MAN 22 (May 4, 2009)

way SW for y'all is more like way S for me...but yeah i heard a good report from Horn Mt. a few weeks ago and just wondered if it was still happenin out that way. and good to hear that some people are seein some bills, been about 3 months since i have seen one


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I was driving Bodacious when we jumped a nice 3-350 class blue last week. On the line I had looking down, I could see the back of her throat and gills flared. Damn pretty sight.....


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

Just wanted to add a quick note on the ling wars thread delete. Ruckus is in New Orleans and couldn't get online to see the end of it. He's not happy. Whataburger has WIFI but the Hilton doesn't. Damn Democrats. As far as bluewater goes, i'm ready to bring a dead blue martin to the scales!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

heard an overnighter out of DI this weekend had some YF from there and around. said the water was blue when they got there but the dirty water caught up to them around the ram. think they had 7 around 40 to 70


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

> *STICK MAN 22 (5/6/2009)*way SW for y'all is more like way S for me...but yeah i heard a good report from Horn Mt. a few weeks ago and just wondered if it was still happenin out that way. and good to hear that some people are seein some bills, been about 3 months since i have seen one


I know one boat went to Horn Mt this past weekend but overshot the fish they said. They ran back to the Ramm and got in some fish..You know how reports go though.


----------



## STICK MAN 22 (May 4, 2009)

> *masher (5/6/2009)*To add a short note on the ling wars thread delete. Ruckus is in New Orleans and didn't get to see the end of it. He isn't happy. Whataburger in New Orleans has WIFI but the Hilton doesn't. Damn Demcrats. As far as the bluewater goes, i'm ready to bring a very dead blue martin to the scales.


yeah...that's new orleans for ya...and i'm for sure ready to see some bills slammin the dock too. i got a good feelin about this year.


----------



## STICK MAN 22 (May 4, 2009)

> *SuperSpook (5/6/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *STICK MAN 22 (5/6/2009)*way SW for y'all is more like way S for me...but yeah i heard a good report from Horn Mt. a few weeks ago and just wondered if it was still happenin out that way. and good to hear that some people are seein some bills, been about 3 months since i have seen one
> ...


no doubt...reports can be your best friend or your worst enemy


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

I guess we could kill another in emerald coast zane.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *masher (5/6/2009)*Just wanted to add a quick note on the ling wars thread delete. Ruckus is in New Orleans and couldn't get online to see the end of it. He's not happy. Whataburger has WIFI but the Hilton doesn't. Damn Democrats. As far as bluewater goes, i'm ready to bring a dead blue martin to the scales!


Hahahaha. The Hilton I'm in has wifi, but I would sure rather be in NO than Texas.


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

> *Capt. Alex Pinney (5/6/2009)*I guess we could kill another in emerald coast zane.


That would be nice. Let's do a little better than 4th place this time.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

I heard the dirty river water was pushing the blue water south fast. All this rain this week won't help either. The corp is opening up the locks on most of the rivers, including the Mississippi River, Tennessee River, and those that empty into Mobile Bay to help with the flooding. I heard blue water was down around Horn, but moving south. I imagine by this weekend it might be way south.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

yea who would of thought a 425 would make fourth. but look at the bright side, this time we will have some beer.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Never had that problem............


----------



## bwartman (Jun 13, 2008)

> *Capt. Alex Pinney (5/6/2009)*yea who would of thought a 425 would make fourth. but look at the bright side, this time we will have some beer.


Alex, Congrats on the new job even heardall is little better. .......Brad


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

yes, really enjoying it so far. Leave on friday for west palm and then to the bahamas for 2 weeks before we bring the boat back here.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Capt. Alex Pinney (5/6/2009)*yea who would of thought a 425 would make fourth. but look at the bright side, this time we will have some beer.


should have shot a few gallons of H20 up the old poop chute :doh


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

what problem is that wade ?


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

> *Capt. Alex Pinney (5/6/2009)*what problem is that wade ?


I think he is talking about the beer. I'm no lush, but three days of hard fishing on a boat with no beer really sucked. Even with the enclosed bridge.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

well think now zane, enclosed still with beer , hard to beat that


----------



## bwartman (Jun 13, 2008)

> *Capt. Alex Pinney (5/6/2009)*well think now zane, enclosed still with beer , hard to beat that


I'm jealous!

I would take the enclosed w/o beer. I remember the trips on the 47' with lots of beer and a leaking curtain or the curtain blowing out. My personal favorite was sleeping on the bridge with one foot on an 200 quart ice chest half full of water and ice in a 3' swell. We did kill some S***! though....


----------

